# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Best Bug Out Vehicle

## Kudos

We live in some very "Interesting Times" and seriously have to consider things that we have never really had to before.
There is much talk about the Best Vehicle to Bug Out with and it is arguable how to make a choice. Much of the decision falls upon what you can afford, your location and where you would be Bugging out to, when you decide to leave, whether you left bugging out too late, whether you want/need a vehicle just for a one way bugout etc.

Another consideration is what type of situation you are Bugging Out from. Economic Meltdown, EMP, War, Natural disaster, Bad weather etc.

Also, in a situation such as an EMP (Electro-Magnetic Pulse) event, if you have one of the only vehicle that will run you can guarantee that someone will consider they deserve it more than you do and relieve you of it and hopefully leave you alive even though you just lost your vehicle and all of your supplies.

So, in a Bug Out scenario it can come down to a matter of good timing and/or stealth.

Now everyone likes to think that they would be so tuned in and well prepared that they would be able to get out with all of their family, Food, Supplies, equipment etc. that they have carefully accumulated over the years and be pretty comfortable in their new set of circumstances. They may even have a place well known to them that they would head to.

Looking at the sheer practicalities of moving all that stuff would probably require a large SUV or Pickup with possibly a trailer as well.

Now, if you are smart and well tuned in to what is going on then hopefully you are well ahead of the masses. If not, you probably won't be able to use a main highway so you need to consider how you would reach your Bug Out destination by secondary routes. Depending where you live you may have to even go across country and rough ground just to make your escape. Could your vehicle handle that?

Let's talk about vehicles.

An EMP scenario:

All modern vehicles have some kind of Computerized Engine management (with the possible exception of some Diesel engined) Typically, the older pre1980 Gas powered vehicles had no computer and the engine ran by mechanical means. Why do I mention this? Because an EMP would knock out all electronics permanently as well as the Electrical Grid and all that would imply. So, I am basically saying that a non-computerized Diesel or older Gas power vehicle would have a great advantage in such a situation.

A Non-EMP scenario:
This opens far more possibilities for the vehicle you could use provided you can still get Gasoline/Diesel and you have cash to pay for it with. Again you may have to consider that you may have to go across rough country so is your vehicle up to doing that? If not, you may have to consider buying one that is.
Just a thought, bugging out with your RV may not be a good idea for many reasons, not least its fuel consumption and how easily it could get stuck on a traffic blocked road. Also, trying to buy enough Gasoline when everyone else is trying to "Get out of Dodge" could present another issue.
ATV (Possibly with a small Trailer)- this has possibilities provided it is mad quiet and is limited by how many people you could get on it. However, they are reasonably good on gas mileage and can handle rough ground so would have some merits as a Bug-Out Vehicle.
Dual Sport Motorcycle - Similar to ATV but is limited to about 100 - 200 pounds of kit. Not too bad for one person and can handle rough terrain.
Bicycle - Properly equipped can handle maybe 100 pounds of Kit plus a rider. Advantages are that you can pick one up cheaply and equip it with racks etc.
It is quiet and discrete and requires no fuel. You can also traverse pretty rough ground.  Main advantage, well it is better than walking and you can carry more and you could even put a lightweight trailer on it.
Last real option is Hiking out potentially with a 100 pound Pack on your back. This is not for the unfit, unhealthy or unprepared. Oh sure, maybe you can carry a 120 Pack for an hour but just try doing it for days on end. You probably can't. So, of necessity, you will have to consider a Pack weight of 40 - 50 pounds and pack everything you need into that. So, suddenly you realize that you can't take the TV, Barbeque and Kitchen sink with you.
I would also suggest that even if you use a Truck, SUV etc that you have a Bugout Back pack ready loaded in case you have to abandon your vehicle.

I really just put this out there to make people think about how to get to their chosen Bug Out Location and the practicalities of doing so. This is by no means complete and I would appreciate your thoughts.

Bugging out is not a soft option and not to be taken lightly.

I urge you to watch "After Armageddon" on Youtube and spot all the things they did wrong that would get you killed in a real scenario.
See how many things you can spot.

Let's all hope we never have to Bug Out for real

P.S If you don't know what an EMP is and what it would mean please do your own research to find out as it would cause a situation far worse than the Electrical Grid going down.

----------


## natertot

I think the best bug out vehicle for me is a 2004 Nissan Sentra 1.8S. As the saying goes, dance with who ya brung.

----------


## Kudos

Hey natertot
I hear what you are saying and if that is what you have then for you that is the best bugout vehicle.

However, I picked up a couple of mid 70's Dual Sport Motorcycles where the most complicated setup is with a cigarette paper to set the points.

BTW if you have ever seen War of the Worlds with Tom Cruise and they have an EMP attack he tells the Mechanic to replace the Solenoid. That is comical as it would be the Computer Engine Management Unit on every car that would be burned out and fried. Even Computer modules sitting on a shelf in Autozone etc.
If you really want to CYA at low cost buy a spare Computer Module for your Nissan and keep it in a Faraday Cage. Now that would be smart. You can make a Faraday cage out of a small metal trash can with a close fitting lid and line it with cardboard to stop items from touching the sides.

----------


## hunter63

Older diesel powered 4 wheel drive ambulance.
Comes racked out, heavy duty everything, add a Hazmat magnetic signs and some paper suits.......You can go any where.

----------


## Kudos

Now that sounds like a great vehicle Hunter but I bet it would be tough to find one. That is not an option I had even thought of or heard mentioned before.
I am assuming you have one. How the heck did you find it??

A great two wheeled option would be a Diesel Kawasaki KLR 650 Dual Sport Motorcycle which are made for the Military. They get 110 mpg which is a range of 600 miles on a full tank of Diesel. Yes, they have a 6 gallon Tank.
However, there is no way that these are likely ever to be available to the Public.

A gas powered KLR 650 gives about 60 mpg and has a range of 350 miles on a full tank. These Motorcycles are tough as old boots and easy to maintain which is why the Military use them.
Are they the perfect Dual Sport Motorcycle? That is arguable as being a Dual Sport type they are a compromise between on road and off road use. However, they last a long time and are reliable and will do pretty much what you ask of them and bring you home. In my experience, for the price they are hard to beat and can carry a substantial load of kit. Also, there is a wide range of add-ons available for them.
Mine is over 20 years old and still going strong.

----------


## Power Giant

We have fleet of 9 CUCV's and one of them is an ambulance. We bought ours from www.boyceequipment.com but they are not the only show around. They are powered by a non electronic diesel engine. The fuel shut off solenoid is electrically activated, but I don't see this as an issue.

----------


## Rick

The verdict is still out on whether vehicles would be kaput. Remember, the metal body is a Faraday Cage. So.......

I'm a bug in kinda guy but if I have to skeedaddle it will be with what's in the drive or garage. For what it's worth, I think an ambulance is about the best thing going. Slap a couple of nuclear emblems on the side and most folks will be backing up when you drive through. A green L.E.D. burning inside the cab might be just the added touch to keep them at bay.

----------


## Wingnut1

What ever you have at the time is your best bet.
 Go old school, pack animal can be fed on the road all terrine and in worst case you can eat it. Every animal has enough brains to tan it's own hide.
 One more thing you will get the exercise you need from it.
Just thinking here.

----------


## Kudos

Your inventiveness amazes me Rick. That is pretty clever and may just work. Maybe some good graphics on the side saying "Nuclear Waste Recovery Team"

A pack animal is a sound idea too...can I get one at Walmart?
You may as well take your favorite Horse with you as well because if it all went down someone would eat it if you left it behind.

----------


## natertot

> If you really want to CYA at low cost buy a spare Computer Module for your Nissan and keep it in a Faraday Cage. Now that would be smart. You can make a Faraday cage out of a small metal trash can with a close fitting lid and line it with cardboard to stop items from touching the sides.


Low cost? I'm not storing $500 worth of stuff for a ten year old car with a 150k on the odometer and a value of around $1000. Chances are, the car will completely poop out before an EMP would occur...... Just saying.

Also, I do believe the electronics in boxes at stores will be okay. They are in metal structured buildings, packaged in cardboard and Styrofoam, and don't have electricity hooked up to them.....

----------


## Kudos

As I understand it, any electronics whether they are hooked up, powered up or not will be fried and wiped out as the transistors blow. 
You are talking of an energy charge equivalent to 15,000 volts per square meter.
So unless they are completely contained in a proper Faraday cage they are Kaput.
But don't worry about it, most everyone else's car will be dead.
Hey an EMP could never happen, after all this is America

----------


## 18x

For non eml id have to say a hybrid would b best if distance is far
They get the best mpg and are quiet when on electric power 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## crashdive123

> But don't worry about it, most everyone else's car will be dead.
> Hey an EMP could never happen, after all this is America


Seems like you don't care for differing opinions.  Kind of a snarky and condescending reply don't ya think?

----------


## Kudos

Hey Crash
It really wasn't intended that way. If I upset you, you have my sincere apology.

So many times I have had people say "Naa there's no point taking any precautions, after all this is America and it could never happen." They may well be right and I really hope they are right because the alternative doesn't really bear thinking about.

I take your point that spending $500 on a vehicle worth $1000 makes little sense on the face of it. I spent a reasonable amount on a vehicle and trailer that I was well aware may only be used for a one way trip if it came down to it. To be used to get me to another location and potentially never be used again.
Of course, I have not had cause to use it. So it sits there... waiting. Was it a wise investment? Right now the answer has to be a resounding "NO"

As with anything you have to weigh up risk, cost and potential benefit and factor it all in. In a situation where there was a need to get out the most "reliable" option is to walk out. The only real benefit of having a working vehicle is that you can carry more and potentially get where you are going faster and ahead of the crowd. The downside is that you so easily draw attention to yourself and that with all that equipment you would have to find somewhere to hide it all.
There are so many factors to take into account.
I welcome differing opinions because it makes for good discussion. We all have our own viewpoints and areas that we have already considered and made our own assessment of. Your input is valuable just as much as anyone's. And, let's face it, we are discussing just one aspect of a string of "possible" scenarios that may or may not happen. There is just as much potential for nothing to happen at all.
The question really is how much risk is there, if any at all, and how far to go and prepare for a "what if?..." scenario.
I made my own assessment and acted accordingly as I saw it. I cannot say at this time whether that decision was a good one and the money couldn't have been spent in a better way. Only time will answer that.
But here is the real crunch question...... if a situation arose where I could use it would I use it or simply just walk? We could talk for hours on that one and probably end up agreeing that I didn't make a wise choice. But, for me it is good to know I have it so I guess, for me, it was a good decision.

----------


## hunter63

> Now that sounds like a great vehicle Hunter but I bet it would be tough to find one. That is not an option I had even thought of or heard mentioned before.
> I am assuming you have one. How the heck did you find it??
> ........


No don't have one ...yet, looked at a few pricing was in the $3K to 8K.

Wife says I have get rid of something before I can get one.......


No mater what your plans are.....Keep your fuel tank as full as possible.....Lots for fuel stops will not/can not pump if the power, web, phone lines go out.

----------


## MoschPit

I still thing the old "Chevy Legs" work the best to get to the BOL!

----------


## welderguy

I have been on the search for a Land rover, that I can afford that is.

----------


## Wildthang

I have a 4X4 Toyota Tundra that has been one of the most dependable vehicles I have ever owned. So I am going to get an extra ECU so if a Solar event takes out the original unit, I can change it out and keep going. I am thinking that it would take a huge solar flare to take out an ECU, but why not have ean extra just in case. I will keep the spare ECU in my metal pole barn which should be a fairly effective faraday cage since all of the siding and roof is grounded.

----------


## Wildthang

I also have an old boat I have refurbished, and I have locations on all of the small islands near here in lake Erie. Just another option if the S hits the fan!

----------


## Lamewolf

[QUOTE=Rick;422305]The verdict is still out on whether vehicles would be kaput. Remember, the metal body is a Faraday Cage. So.......[QUOTE]

The metal body is not a farady cage, a faraday cage is a completed (steel for emp) enclosure that is grounded and sealed, the vehicle body has window openings that the emp can enter through.

----------


## natertot

If there is an EMP, wouldn't we be dead?

Our body operates by electro-chemical messages that are passed along by neurons. So if an EMP destroys anything electrical, wouldn't that include humans and animals too?

(Now reaches for foil hat.....)

----------


## crashdive123

No, but your pace maker may have issues. :Whistling:

----------


## Rick

I had my doc remove all my CMOS chips and RFIDS. About the only thing it affected was my memory. But at least I'm good for EMPS. I had my doc remove all my CMOS chips and RFIDS. About the only thing it affected was my memory. But at least I'm good for EMPS.

----------


## Rick

> The metal body is not a farady cage, a faraday cage is a completed (steel for emp) enclosure that is grounded and sealed, the vehicle body has window openings that the emp can enter through.




Actually, that's not correct. It certainly can be but does not have to be. The idea is electrical current flows over the exterior rather than through. As such, it does not have to be a complete enclosure. Nor does it have to be grounded. An airplane is a faraday cage. They get zapped by lightening all the time and no one gets killed. An airplane certainly isn't grounded. It's one of the reasons you have trouble using a cell phone in an elevator. The metal frame acts as a Faraday cage. Although it's certainly not completely enclosed by metal. So the metal body of a vehicle may well serve as a Faraday cage.

----------


## crashdive123

What works as a faraday cage.....or how well some work will be largely dependent on amplitude and wavelength of the incoming waves.

----------


## hunter63

> What works as a faraday cage.....or how well some work will be largely dependent on amplitude and wavelength of the incoming waves.


So.....you are saying even a tinfoil hat is no guarantee...........?
(Gonna need more beer.....)

----------


## Rick

Bingo on both posts. Oh, right on the beer too.

----------


## Wildthang

Rick is correct in that a F cage does not have to be grounded in all cases. IN an ungrounded enclosure like an airplane, the plane is so far off the ground, it is isolated from ground, therefore giving a shielding effect.
A lot of electronics are metal enclosed and this is known as RFI / EMI shielding, and a lot of the automotive ECU's have that shielding. Also a car is normally isolated from ground because of it's rubber tires, so the body would act a s a shield.
The only reason a sheet metal building works better when everything is grounded, is because the grounding will actually drain the induced currents to ground simular to the same function of a lightning rod.
When EMP's contact metal they produce voltages of some magnitude, and either shielding or a grounded cage can protect the goods inside. When an EMP event produced by the sun happens, there is no way to predict the amplitude or concentration from one area to the next, so there are many variables as well.
In my opinion, at least on the earths surface, a grounded metal enclosre is the most foolproof method of protecting electronics because any small gaps or holes will still drain off the transient voltages as long as they have to pass by a grounded metal surface.

----------


## hunter63

Just an experience I had in the past.
Bought a new Volkswagen 411 kinda a wagon in 1971....was one of the first to have an electronic fuel injection with a control box.
Box was about the size of a cigar box and located in the rear seat passengers side wall.

I had mounted a CB radio in the car....and when I would key up the mike....the radio would shut off the fuel injection.

Some one mostly 18 wheelers had big amps on board, and could shut my car off going down the interstate.

After discussing this with the dealer....turned out the fix was indeed wrapping the box in a foil bag, looked like the bag that electronic parts, like memory chips come in......and it worked.

So that leads me to believe that foil shielding may be better than nothing....be it appliances or hats.

----------


## Rick

If those goofy bags didn't work they wouldn't use them. That's also why I have an extra large tin foil hat. Just in case I have to pull it down around my ears. Gotta save the hearing aids!!

----------


## Wildthang

> If those goofy bags didn't work they wouldn't use them. That's also why I have an extra large tin foil hat. Just in case I have to pull it down around my ears. Gotta save the hearing aids!!


So now Rick, tell us all about your tin foil hong, and how little it protects  :Scared:   :Smartass:

----------


## Rick

"Little" is a relative term don't you know. And what are you doing peeking? That right there ain't right.

----------


## Wildthang

> "Little" is a relative term don't you know. And what are you doing peeking? That right there ain't right.


Nooooooo, no peeking for me, I was simply referring to the smallness of hongs in general don't ya know :Scared:

----------


## Wildthang

> Just an experience I had in the past.
> Bought a new Volkswagen 411 kinda a wagon in 1971....was one of the first to have an electronic fuel injection with a control box.
> Box was about the size of a cigar box and located in the rear seat passengers side wall.
> 
> I had mounted a CB radio in the car....and when I would key up the mike....the radio would shut off the fuel injection.
> 
> Some one mostly 18 wheelers had big amps on board, and could shut my car off going down the interstate.
> 
> After discussing this with the dealer....turned out the fix was indeed wrapping the box in a foil bag, looked like the bag that electronic parts, like memory chips come in......and it worked.
> ...


They should make all cars that way Hunter, and make the ECU sensative to cell phone frequencies so when people try to talk on their cell phones, their car dies!

----------


## hunter63

> They should make all cars that way Hunter, and make the ECU sensative to cell phone frequencies so when people try to talk on their cell phones, their car dies!


No ship........and I thought I was the only one to think like that.....

----------


## Wildthang

> No ship........and I thought I was the only one to think like that.....


I have been saying for years that all new cars should have a cell phone blocker installed by the auto manufacturer that will block cell signals when the engine is running and in drive! That would be so simple and save so many lives!

----------


## Rick

I have been an advocate that your license number should be your cell phone number. That way I can call you and tell you what a dumb*** you are for making that right turn from the left lane.

**Ringy Dingy****
Hello? 
What the @#$# is the matter with you you @#@#% $%#$% @#$@#$ %^*^ #@#$^#$%&$%^*((%^#$%@#@@#%^$&%^*(%&^$$%@#$%#@#$%! Strong letter to follow!

----------


## tomsright

Well my bug out choice is just that a bug air cooled. Easy to repair not bad on fuel will travel off road well and you can still get into one fairly cheap. Add roof rack and rear rack for extra storage or get the bus (they are a bit more $). and they are blast to drive.

----------


## hunter63

> Well my bug out choice is just that a bug air cooled. Easy to repair not bad on fuel will travel off road well and you can still get into one fairly cheap. Add roof rack and rear rack for extra storage or get the bus (they are a bit more $). and they are blast to drive.


What year?...You are talking VW right?

----------


## Wildthang

Soooooo back on the subject, I have always thought that a helicopter would be the ultimate bug out vehicle, but sine none of us could afford that, a UTV may be the ultimate Bog Out Vehicle. They can easily go off road, have cabs and protection form the weather, and can haul as much stuff as you could really ever need, and good on fuel to boot!

----------


## alaskabushman

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I call it my "bug out bug".

----------


## hunter63

Hummm, that doesn't look like Alaska....LOL

Very cool....there was a time I was coo coo for V-bubs.......

----------


## alaskabushman

> Hummm, that doesn't look like Alaska....LOL
> 
> Very cool....there was a time I was coo coo for V-bubs.......


Yeah, not Alaska. Not mine either just for laughs. 

I actually think that a Jeep Cherokee would be a good BUV candidate. I owned one for a while and was impressed with 4x4 ability and power. Also they're cheap! I got mine for $1000, and it ran good till the day I sold it ( needed a bigger family vehicle).

If we're talking post EMP, the I really think a good bike with a trailer may actually be better, since no matter how much fuel you can stash you can never have enough parts on hand. I have learned from my experience as a home mechanic, it's always what you DONT have on hand that breaks. 
A bike is much simpler and quicker to fix. 

If your loaded you can always drop a few thousand dollars on one of those four wheeled pedal "cars" that can carry several people.  

Honestly, in a post EMP situation I don't really see myself leaving my house much. Besides, in my location, I really can kayak pretty much wherever I need to go.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## Rick

I think a bug out vehicle is the way to go. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> I call it my "bug out bug".


Chances are the buck into that one would get you a pretty nice truck or motor cycle, or both.

"Speed and performance cost money, how fast do you want to go".

Know the guy that has this one....lots of bucks & work....poor mileage and brakes down a lot.....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## alaskabushman

Hunter, 
I agree, I think most people would be shocked at how quick their BOV became useless. In a Teotwaki situation unless you're a mechanic with a shops worth of parts, your going to wind up stranded pretty quick. 

The only time I see it being very beneficial is during a natural disaster and you need to evacuate and bring survival goodies with you. Even then, Rick just showed what that would be like in most of the US.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter63

Heading down south on I-40 in Arkansas......road construction, Jambed up...no traffic control, took an hour to go about a mile, then was able to get off, cross country to avoid the jamb.....was running low on fuel as it was toward the end of my fuel/potty/doggy stops.

Worked out but shows ya how fast stuff goes south.

Stuck in traffic, lady next to us was playing with her phone....had a traffic app.....but all it did was say, "You are so screwed" 

Refer to Rick Pic.

----------


## welderguy

> I think a bug out vehicle is the way to go. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 hee hee, +1

----------


## welderguy

Then there is this handy dandy traffic jam mover 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Most folks don't realize that a vehicle wheelbase is the same as railroad tracks. You can line your vehicle up, deflate the tires a bit so they cup the rails and away you go. You won't win any speed races and it would be nice to be able to reinflate your tires when needed by you can use the rails if you have to. We did this a time or two when I was a kid. Of course, alcohol was involved but it does work.

----------


## welderguy

The US standard railroad gauge (distance between the rails) is 4 feet, 8.5 inches. some small cars wouldnt be able to do this, and dully pick ups neither.

----------


## natertot

> The US standard railroad gauge (distance between the rails) is 4 feet, 8.5 inches. some small cars wouldnt be able to do this, and dully pick ups neither.


Or any full size trucks. The RR maintenance trucks have a special adapter on them that they can engage to ride the rails. Not standard equipment....

----------


## crashdive123

> The US standard railroad gauge (distance between the rails) is 4 feet, 8.5 inches. some small cars wouldnt be able to do this, and dully pick ups neither.


You could always weld two smart cars together.

----------


## Rick

Okay, okay. If you happen to own a 59 Buick you can do it. Are you happy now? Sheesh. What a bunch of nit pickers (walks off kicking chat).

----------


## hunter63

Dirt bikes and Enduros (they still make those?) can be used on tracks....if the space between the ties are not gravel filled, you need to be going over about 25 mph so as to not jar you teeth out.

Bridges are kinda fun, as are siding switch's....need to hit the cross rail dead on or really slow down.....Or so I've heard...
Just saying

----------


## Batch

I don't know why anyone would consider needing a specialized bugout vehicle if they were going to stick to the roads unless they planned for the roads needing for wheel drive.

We play with our off road stuff.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Stuff happens and playing around will help prepare you for what to do. Stock axles and running gear get changed out for heavier duty. And when something breaks down out there. You got to fix it well enough to get home. Redneck rigging. LOL

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

LOL, I hear ya.....Big Red didn't want to go play in the mud....was 1000 miles from home.....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

When you stop and consider the BOV and "The Gray Man" blending in.....The Soccer Mom Mini Van.....kinda non-descript  blue-ish, silver-ish, green-ish paint.....with a soccer ball decal in the rear side window.....you could rob a bank, drive 1/2 block, put on a female wig and disappear of the face of the earth......No one would ever see you.

Now I would want to make a few mods.......but might stand out more.....I donno, whada think?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Or........all you need is plenty of ammo

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Batch

When we went to Disney a couple of months ago my daughters car got wrecked and they didn't want to take the Son-in-laws Jeep. So, my daughter rented a really nice mini van. All the side and rear doors opened and closed from remote. It had butt loads of storage and was all wheel drive. 

I told my son-in-law we could weld up some rims and throw some tractor tire on that sum of a beach and he could take it in the woods. LOL Swamp buggy out vehicle mini van. Do you snorkel That?  :Punk:

----------


## hunter63

Why not?.......Plenty of space for gear.

----------


## Walter2

I drive a 1984 gmc jimmy 4x4 diesel with a grease car kit. Kit allows the truck to run on vegetable oil or most other oils in even very cold climates. -10*f the oil is at 170*f before the injection pump.

----------


## hunter63

> I drive a 1984 gmc jimmy 4x4 diesel with a grease car kit. Kit allows the truck to run on vegetable oil or most other oils in even very cold climates. -10*f the oil is at 170*f before the injection pump.


Have any problem getting vegetable oil?....or do you run diesel mostly.

----------


## Walter2

> Have any problem getting vegetable oil?....or do you run diesel mostly.


Just started to have some trouble getting veg.  I have run for yrs on mostly veg. Using 1-2gal. Of Dino per month.

----------


## hunter63

Used to help out a guy with a restaurant Fix it business.....This was about 5 years ago.
Several restaurants were tossing 10 15 gal per week......and there was a guy that was picking it up.
Guess he had a kinda or "still" or purification plant at his house....and turned me on to a little pamphlet on has it was done.

Was kinda complicated but I h=guess you can run it oretty mucg straight after filtering and heating.

I had reall started thinking about it when the oils wars started.........several guys were fighting over it, was or had been free.
Then a company came around with a tank that was secured, and paid the restaurant guys for the oil.

I kinda lost interest in it after that....That why I asked.

Still a cool idea.

----------


## Walter2

He was making biodiesel , with my setup all I need do is dewater and filter. I have a two tank system,heated tank, fuel line,filter and a flat plate heat exchanger.  http://www.greasecar.com/
Same happened to me...company came in and offered $$$$. After I lost one account I called the co. And warned that if they keep taking my collection I was going to start pumping there containers dry! I explained that I only needed a little and they needed to leave the little guy alone or I would fight back.
So the unexpected happened..... The guy on the phone ended up in my yard about 30 min after hang up to work out a deal.
I sold him 200 gal. And now trade 4 two 1 for biodiesel for my wife's vw tdi. I can't say enough good things about this company, Maine standard biofuels.

----------


## hunter63

Glad it worked out for you....I don't suppose it would for everyone.

It just really surprised me to see people fighting over something that had be a PITA to dispose of a year earlier. 

Really did loose interest real fast after that though..........


http://www.motherearthnews.com/homes...#axzz3CjUHwua8

----------


## Walter2

I'm going for an electric car....just need to find a cheap wreck I can repair.

----------


## xjosh40x

Well personally I like my 96 Jeep Cherrokee 4X4. It's small, gets through terrain, dependable and pretty decent of fuel considering it has 33s on it. It has a fair amount of miles. 135,000. My uncle bought this at a state auction for 2500 and I bought it from him for 3000 for my first vehicle at 16. Until a few years ago it was just a fun hunting truck but recently I've developed it into a bug out vehicle also. I plan on equipping her with some more spot lights, a metal luggage rack instead on the current plastic. Adding 2 fuel Jerry cans and 2 water Jerry cans. I have my vehicle survival Kit which isn't much. Basic food, propane stove, blanket and clothing. And a single shot 20ga/243 combo and a cheap HiPoint 45. I can sleep in it and is easily concealable. But I advise anyone that is going with a BOV become familiar with the motor and it's components. You need to know how to fix a problem if one occurs.

----------


## Power Giant

I hope Kyrashooter doesn't notice that you have a HiPoint-he'll come unglued over it. :Smile:

----------


## kyratshooter

> I hope Kyrashooter doesn't notice that you have a HiPoint-he'll come unglued over it.


Hey, you can shoot anything you want to shoot, I don't care.

Long as it's not my life depending on it!

And just an tip 40X, 135,000 is just good break in mileage on a Cherokee. 

My Cherokee has 176K on it, burns no oil and uses no transmission fluid.  My last one clocked 225K on the original block without a rebuild and the one before that got 211K before my daughter burned it to the ground.

The present Cherokee goes into the shop next week for cure of the "death wobble".  18 years is about as long as one can expect to get out of a set of tie rod ends and a steering stabilizer.

----------


## natertot

> Hey, you can shoot anything you want to shoot, I don't care.
> 
> Long as it's not my life depending on it!
> 
> And just an tip 40X, 135,000 is just good break in mileage on a Cherokee. 
> 
> My Cherokee has 176K on it, burns no oil and uses no transmission fluid.  My last one clocked 225K on the original block without a rebuild and the one before that got 211K before my daughter burned it to the ground.
> 
> The present Cherokee goes into the shop next week for cure of the "death wobble".  18 years is about as long as one can expect to get out of a set of tie rod ends and a steering stabilizer.


Ditto. Especially if you have the 4.0 Inline six. Those engines can get over 300k miles without anything serious provided the maintenance is kept up on.

----------


## xjosh40x

Yeah I know. Ole jeep still runs strong and can out pull some V8s. The 4.0 Inline 6 is great. A lot of get up. Only problem I've ever had was my starter. When I was in high school it went out and half the time you'd find me underneath hitting the starter with a hammer. But when I saved the money I pulled one from a scrap yard and the man only charged me 40 bucks and 40,000 miles later she still turning over beautifully. And I only have that cheap little HiPoint just because of that. Cheap. Just in case I seem to not have my Concealed Carry Weapon, Glock 21 in 45 also. I find it practical to keep the same caliber if you're going to have multiple handguns. In case something goes wrong you don't have to rely on carrying two different calibers.

----------


## mukappa56

JEEP.
imho hands down the best.
Tough on/off road.
every easy to work on.
and inter-changeable parts in most of the major components.

We are running a YJ ready to go, with mods, and a Commander (larger vehicle) which I have more concerns about in a DA or pressured situation, however, the CMDR would still make a good temp housing unit if it makes the trip to the RP.

----------


## Tokwan

what if there is no more fuel?

----------


## Adventure Wolf

My bug out vehicle of choice is a Ford Bronco. Mine has been through construction sites, farm roads, back dirt roads, climbed a steep gravel/dirt path up a hill to a cemetery. It has taken a beating, and survived.

----------


## Rick

Then you'll be pleased to know that Ford is reintroducing the Bronco for 2015-16. There is even a pickup version.

----------


## crashdive123

The new Bronco is a good looking truck.

----------


## Rick

*Aaarr Aaarr Aaarr*

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Adventure Wolf

I wasn't aware! That is an awesome looking vehicle!

My secondary vehicle is just as old. It's an 1989 Chevy 1500. It was an old fleet vehicle from my father's company, when he went to scrap her I bought her for 600 dollars cash in hand. It's body was beat to pieces, it's interior smelled like the inside of a boot, but her engine and transmission had 65,000 miles (second engine and transmission) on them. I threw a tool box in the back. It already had a trailer hitch, and I added a cold air intake and new exhaust. Then removed the paint and the rust. Spent 500 dollars getting her repainted.

----------


## mukappa56

That Ford is a nice rig.




> what if there is no more fuel?


Great question...

As a priority "bug out" vehicle:
 definitely a bicycle,
my strong second:
Horse.
or Boat/sailing.
(I am sure there are more options to list in here)
Then it's my tried and true body.

(happy Thanksgiving day btw)

----------


## oldsoldier

> Well personally I like my 96 Jeep Cherrokee 4X4. It's small, gets through terrain, dependable and pretty decent of fuel considering it has 33s on it. It has a fair amount of miles. 135,000. My uncle bought this at a state auction for 2500 and I bought it from him for 3000 for my first vehicle at 16. Until a few years ago it was just a fun hunting truck but recently I've developed it into a bug out vehicle also. I plan on equipping her with some more spot lights, a metal luggage rack instead on the current plastic. Adding 2 fuel Jerry cans and 2 water Jerry cans. I have my vehicle survival Kit which isn't much. Basic food, propane stove, blanket and clothing. And a single shot 20ga/243 combo and a cheap HiPoint 45. I can sleep in it and is easily concealable. But I advise anyone that is going with a BOV become familiar with the motor and it's components. You need to know how to fix a problem if one occurs.


Loved my 92 but defective exhaust install thanks to midas and it burned to the shell still miss it.

----------


## hunter63

Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome.......

There is an intro section if you would like to say hello....
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-Introductions

That your trailer?

----------


## Rick

No need. He was just spamming the board. That was his company.

----------


## natertot

> No need. He was just spamming the board. That was his company.


Oh man, and we didn't even get to have a little fun first?!

Yeesh, mods these days!  :Whistling:

----------


## hunter63

> No need. He was just spamming the board. That was his company.


Shuuuuuush....I know, was dangling the bait...but was nice about it.......been slow lately.....

----------


## crashdive123

We've had a few spammers banned today.  Still got another potential/probable one we're working on.

----------


## natertot

> We've had a few spammers banned today.  Still got another potential/probable one we're working on.


Oh! Oh! who is it?! who is IT?!!!! I wanna play!!!!!!!!!  :2:

----------


## Rick

We'll give you a hint. They are from earth. I know, I know, that rules out a lot of us. Probably making it too easy.

----------


## Fort fireman

I'm not a big bug out guy. It would have to be pretty dang bad for me to load up my wife 3 year old girl and my 1 year old girl. I'm much more inclined to shelter in place where my stuff is at. However if I absolutely had to id have to use what I have. My truck, my wife's truck or if S really HTF I'd load up the horses and hit the trail. It would really have to be bad for that however.

----------


## hunter63

> I'm not a big bug out guy. It would have to be pretty dang bad for me to load up my wife 3 year old girl and my 1 year old girl. I'm much more inclined to shelter in place where my stuff is at. However if I absolutely had to id have to use what I have. My truck, my wife's truck or if S really HTF I'd load up the horses and hit the trail. It would really have to be bad for that however.


Many share your thoughts.....why would you want to leave your "Good stuff" behind unless you really have to....

Just good to go over scenarios,.... out loud to see if it's workable...and share ideas....

----------


## crashdive123

Yep - I'd say most here have the bug in mindset, but are prepared for a bug out should it become necessary.  Also - most consider bugging out to be of a short duration before they can return home to live or evaluate.

That being said we have had a few people that seem to romanticize over bugging out to a lifetime of wilderness living.....sort of like the latest B movie that has run on TV.

----------


## Rick

When bugging out you're just another refugee. Historically, there have always been great bug out vehicles. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Fort fireman

Most of my stuff is kind of geared for bug back home type of situation. I work 24 hour shifts and am about 45 miles from home when I am at work. I'm more of a GET Home Guy. Of course if the stuff does hit I'll probably be pretty busy at work and not able to leave. That would suck.

----------


## natertot

That is exactly it. A person should have a LOCATION (your home) where you have your supplies, goods, better defenses, etc that is basically your base. When you are out and about, you should have some gear and supplies to get you back to base. One should never forsake the base unless absolutely necessary such as evacuations for flooding, fire, or extreme civil unrest. And when the base has to be left behind, there should be a predetermined plan in mind that covers where you will stay, what direction you'll go, routes to get there and so on.

If I have to evacuate, I am heading towards friends and family. There is an order in whose place I go to and I have three efficient, but different ways to get there. I also have portions of these plans given to the friends and family that way if I come up missing, they know where to start the search. But all this would be after everything else has failed.

----------


## Rick

+1. Good post.

----------


## hayshaker

i,m in my bol thankGOD ain,t no where to go anyhow.hey rick darn skippy bout the reffugee thing.

----------


## beavershooter

In the event of a bugout situation, I will probably use one or both of my jeeps. I have a 1946 willys, and 1976 cj5. The cj5 is used to get back and forth from work, and maintained at regular intervals. I also has the aluminum hard top, and a heater. I also have a utility trailer that is used to haul camping equipment, and could be loaded for a bugout. That's my two cents.

----------

